# Need help won't shift any gears after rebuild



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ok I just bought a 05 brute 750 with a bad Rod bearing halfway apart I just rebuilt it put a new crank rods and main bearing in it got it all back together put it on the frame hooked up the shifter and I can not get it to shift or move either way I have not started the engine yet as it appears to be in low gear and not moving I didn't remove the transmission when I had the cases apart I so I didn't think to make sure it will shift after the cases were back any help would be nice I have a feeling ima have to take it apart again but wanted to be sure before I tore it down again


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Can you get it to shift if you remove the shift rod from the shift shaft itself?

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

What im getting at is,,,,,you are supposed to put transmission in neutral and the shift selector in neutral, before you hook up the shift rod...

Your tranny may be in reverse, and if your selector is in the low position...it wouldn't move...

Hope this helps....reply back, let us know what ya find out
I wouldn't tear it apart just yet...

I want to ask you some questions about your motor build after ya get this shifter problem figured out....


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ok doing some more looking I have found that when I split the cases I did not remove the shift shaft positioning bolt and when I put the cases back together the shift shaft jammed the spring and metal ball on the shift shaft adjustment bolt I was able to twist the spring out and removed it I will need a new spring witch I think I can pull from a spare kfx700 motor I have but now I can get the shaft to move slightly with a pry bar on the shaft itself but appears to only go from low to high I still can't get it all the way to neutral or reverse
Any other ideas?? Thanks for helping


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok...there should have been a washer, spring, and steel ball....
Did you get all of that out of the hole??
When you put the cases together, did you feel that ball clicking across the grooves of the shift rod? Or did you have to use force to get the case halves to come together?

Im trying to figure this out for you buddy...
Please be patient...try to recall the assembly in your mind...

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Oh....another thing.....are you moving the back tires back and forth when you are trying to shift??? . I know my bike will not shift unless I am moving the tranny a bit....

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

Don't pry too hard on that shift rod or you could bend your shift fork....have someone rock your back tires...it should shift fairly easy....
Especially without that steel ball and spring out....


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes I got them all out I pulled half the spring out threw the neutral or reverse sensor hole I removed the sensor... the shift shaft cut the spring In half when the cases were put back together.... I didn't feel any resistance from it.... I can put the shift linkage cover back on and rear drive shaft back on to see if I can get it to shift I couldn't get it to shift by spinning the rear clutch....not sure if that's the same as rocking it...

I don't know if it feels scared were the shift shaft sits in the cases but I will test it with the linkage and drive shaft hooked back up


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

And I am assuming the bike is completely put back together....if not you will have to grab the pulley that your belt rides on and turn it, instead of the back tires....

If you are not following what I am saying, don't be afraid to ask....I will explain anything you don't understand....

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

If it cut the spring in half....where was the steel ball at??


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

I took out the reverse sensor and used a magnet to get it out


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

****....that sucks brother....if it cut the spring in half,,, there is probably a piece of that spring shoved up in the brass bore along with the end of the shift rod...
And that is what has you in a bind....

I just figured as long as the steel ball was still up on top of the shaft, you would be ok....but if it cut that spring in half, there had to be some resistance when you were fitting the case halves together....


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah it blowes so I guess best thing to do is re split them and clean up my mess huh before I tare up anything else?


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh....what am I saying....you should be able to see in there thru the reverse sensor hole....what do you see?? and can you stick a punch or something in that hole and move the shift rod at all ??


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

I see nothing in the hole that's were I pulled the ball and spring from I can move the shaft from low to high now but not easily it feels stiff and when going from low to high when it stops it feels like I'm hitting a wall and it will not go to neutral


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Well...if it won't shift, you really have no choice...

If I could not get it to move freely, and it was my bike,,,,, I would have to pull it back apart....

Is this the first brute motor you have built?

It sucks when ya get one that somebody else has started tearing apart too....
Man....I feel bad for you bro...

I had a guy bring me a harley motor completely dissassembled in a wheel barrow one time...and all the nuts and bolts in a coffee can!!


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah man first brute I've been in the bottom done alot of motors but the shift shaft alingnment bolt got me this time think ima start pulling it apart tomorrow I just ordered more gaskets thanks for all your help


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Let me think about this for a bit....if you are shifting between low and high....to get to neutral and reverse, the shaft should be sliding towards your eye while you are looking thru that hole...hmmmmm....let me think...im gonna go look at my bike and get out my manual....


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes that's correct that shaft is heading towards the left side of the bike


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Keep us posted....I am very curious as to what you find....

Welcome to the forum bro!!

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Yes,,,you were doing right by spinning the rear pulley in your primary when trying to shift....you know what your doing....I just never know who I am speaking with when trying to explain things...

On that note....I am thinking you have a piece of that spring between your shift rod and the brass bore,,,,and ya cant see it thru the hole because thats all you see is the end of the rod and maybe the little dimple in the end of it....

Sorry I couldn't be more help....

Round two......ding ding

Best of luck this round....

Hopefully we will see ya in the swamps soon!!!


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ok so I got her apart today split the cases no spring was left in there minimum scaring.... I sanded that up and just mocked the cases up together to test shift and when together it won't go past high still and feels like it hits a wall.....

When it's split the shift shaft slides easy as can be not sure what's stopping it when together...
Any ideas??


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

I have no idea at the moment brother,,,but let me do a little research....

How does the rest of the transmission look?
Any broken teeth, or anything look out of the ordinary?
How are you on transmissions?

First question that comes to mind is how does that shift pawl look? 
It should be a perfect 90° angle off of the shift shaft...

I can't believe you already have that motor tore down...
Wait till ya get to get into the front diff....


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ok man so I finally got it I slowly sanded the shift shaft end and the case were it sits in I guess the spring tore up more than I could see...


I inspected the tranny all looks good spins good shifts good....


I can finally slide the shaft back and forth using my Hands to all gears


Yeah man I don't waste no time getting at it I hate when something whips me motor wise it's hard to sleep lol so I wanted to get it fixed and hunting season is right around the corner lol

How are the front differentials? Hope mine is good for awhile.....

Do you have any performance mods to yours anything you suggest?

Thanks for taking the time to help


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

The bore you are working on....is it a brass sleeve pressed into the case??

And I know what ya mean about not sleeping with a problem...
But I have figured out problems in my sleep before, and jump up outta the bed in the middle of the night to go out to the garage....lol

Front diff isn't bad...just a few special tools needed for the job...
Its just a ring and pinion with spider gears....
And a clutch pack with a ball and ramp system, which Is your diff lock...
If you can build a motor, not a problem...

No, I am stock motor at this time...so I can't suggest anything as of this time...but im jist about ready to order an aftermarket ignition system for mine....

And its no problem on the help....you have been figuring it all out on your own...
But its always nice to bounce ideas off of other people...

This tranny really isn't complicated if you have a manual, and lay everything out in order and direction....just like you do a motor...


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

No it the aluminum case no brass bushing I just sanded slowly with 600 grit till I cleaned up the scaring....

kept putting the cases together and testing the shifting about 6 times before it would go all the way to reverse but I can shift it with my hand now so I know the linkage with the leverage it has will work smooth...


but gonna mount the motor and test first thing before I install all the other **** next time lol...

waiting on gaskets now I could reuse all but hate to use head gaskets that have been torqued already


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice job!
And I agree with you on the used gaskets...
What product are you using between your case halves?
Hondabond or something equivalent??

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

Do you have a manual??
There is a point where an oil galley is close to the mating surface, that you cannot clog up with gasket maker....you know about it right??


----------



## Bruteman86 (Nov 20, 2016)

I use Yama bond same thing pretty much...

Not sure bought the oil hole but I'll double check before I mate the cases and I use minimum Yama bond as it don't take much...
Most people do go over board on gasket maker thanks for the heads up


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

No problem....in your manual, it points out the spot to be careful with.....

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------

I have a prarie manual, so it may be different than the brute manual....
But its right below where it tells you to use kawi bond on the case halves...
And the diagram # is H1040008S1
Hope this helps....

In the crankcase/transmission section....


----------

